# My set up



## shan777 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey guys. Here is link to Youtube vid of my set up.

Hope you like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w5ZoSODM8I


----------



## adorable (Apr 22, 2012)

WOW, Very nice.I like how you use all your yard for herb s ,chickens and rabbits ect. Nice set up. 
Do you have a worm compose under your cages. IF not maybe think about.


----------



## shan777 (Apr 22, 2012)

adorable said:
			
		

> WOW, Very nice.I like how you use all your yard for herb s ,chickens and rabbits ect. Nice set up.
> Do you have a worm compose under your cages. IF not maybe think about.


thank you. Yeah I do use the poo for composting with grass clippings to make dark, rich soil, but worms underneath is a good idea. I might look into it. Thanks


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the idea of using the PVC for feeders. I had not seen anyone do that.


----------



## Kelly_Guy (Apr 25, 2012)

You have a little bit of everything there in a compact space.  Very nice.

Kelly


----------



## shan777 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------

